#         -
!
    ,     -.
 ,           ,       -   .

    -    :
     . (     )

 :  /        .       , ..        . ,     , , ,         .

      :         (    ),         .  ,            - ,       ,       ?

  ,    :
1.     .
2.      (        41 ,     ).
3.    .
4.     -   -   "" -  "".
5.   ".     (  )"
6.    .  ,         .   /  ,    ""  .      .

    ,    99% ,       .
  ,   ,     ,     ,         .
      ,    .

   !

----------

> ...
> 5.   ".     (  )"
> 6.    .  ,         .   /  ,    ""  .


 ,   . 
       F2    -> .
   " "

----------

** ,  !!! .

   :
       (           ),         ?  ,          /   -   ? 

   :
1.       .
2.   .
3.  .
4. ,     ".     (  )", ,     (F2),        ().
 -  .

      ?

----------

** ,           - , :Smilie:  
 , ,     :yes:

----------

**, -  - -    ,     .  :Smile:

----------

> ** ,  !!! .
> 
>    :
>        (           ),         ?  ,          /   -   ? 
> 
>    :
> 1.       .
> 2.   .
> 3.  .
> ...


       .
     , ,    .

-------
      ...

----------

** ,    :Smilie:     ,       -???
 :

       -

----------

**,  :Redface:   .

----------

... :Smilie:        .... :Smilie:      - ...

----------

**,  ,  - .   ,  ?        -,  .      .          .
       -, ,     -    -?

    :
-   -? -, ,  .    ,       ,       ,   .
-  -,       , , ,   .  ,    -   ,      1000    . ,  -   ?   - .  ,       1000   ? ?
 ,          -?
-      -         ?    ,          (      ;       :   ;  ..,    ).

   !

----------

> -,


 



> -   -?


    ,       (   ) 
 (  " )    ,           (   )




> -         ..


 
   ,   ,       -!!
 ,,     -,    .

  ,     :Smilie: 

 .

----------

, **! 




> ,    -   ,      1000    . ,  -   ?   - .  ,       1000   ? ?

----------

> ,  -   ?   - .  ,       1000   ? ?


  :Smilie:  1000   ,

----------

